# Need a Gunsmith that knows Browning A-5



## Fishin & Hunting (Jul 7, 2016)

Was out trap shooting a couple of weeks ago with my SIL and Grandson.  My 1929 A5 would not eject shells after being shot.  When I got home a small piece of metal fell out of the gun case when I took the gun out.  Well I figured out where the piece went and put it back in.  

Now I want to take it to a gunsmith to get it checked out.  If it came out once, it will come out again.  And are any other parts missing now?

I would rather take it to a gunsmith that I know is very familiar with A5s.  

My son uses this gun almost every year out in SD pheasant hunting, need to get it ready.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jul 7, 2016)

Try ACRW in ringold/ft Oglethorpe area if u need a good gunsmith. I'm very happy with past work they have done for me. 3 full time gunsmiths there full time. Oldest guy has 50 years plus experience. I'd bet they can fix anything that goes boom. They're fast & reasonable priced in my book. 706-891-6603


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jul 8, 2016)

I bet the pin holding in the extractor worked loose and/or fell out. I wouldn't shoot it until you can have it looked at...


----------



## jglenn (Jul 8, 2016)

yep extractor pin broke most likely


there are two of them on a A5.. left and right side

https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Manufa...-35562/Auto5-40769/PartsList-34749.htm?page=4

see part 27 in the bolt


also there are springs for the extractor


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, 

Yes I bet I need a spring.  When I put it back in there looked to be like two two pins sticking out that held it in place.  Maybe the pin wore through and I was just looking at the two end in the middle that remained.

Thanks for letting me know about a good gunsmith in Ringold.  But there are lots of good Gunsmiths around here, not need to drive that far.

What I am looking for is a good one that has plenty of experience wit a Browning A-5


----------



## Moore (Jul 13, 2016)

http://www.artsgunshop.com/


----------

